# Does anyone own a PPI Tube Amp?



## ripready (Nov 30, 2013)

Curios if anyone has a MA2150 or the TD2200 Pro installed? I know they never really went into production and the only original ones available were dealer samples. Although when they went bankrupt someone bought the inventory and rebuilt some.


----------

